# Oil Leak



## hungrypin (6 d ago)

Hi, I know this has been discussed on this forum a few times but my 2.0L uses an excessive amount of oil, I’ve had to refill the oil twice over 2 months (bought at the end of Oct).

Took it to a garage today to have it looked at and they couldnt find any evidence of a leak underneath or out the exhaust. They hinted at a possible turbo issue but If thats the case where is all that oil going?

if anyone else had a similar issue any help would be appreciated,
Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Some Audi 2 litre engines do use excessive amounts of oil due to piston ring design error. How many miles did you cover in those 2 months?
Someone will be along with engine spec for those that use excessive oil, perhaps yours is one.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have a look at this. Scroll to near bottom of page & check PDF page to oil consumption info.








FAQ - Mk2 Audi TT Known Engine Problems


Attached you will find several good articles on engine related problems with the VW/Audi engines. There were some serious oil consumption issues which caused Audi to publish a Technical Service Bulletin (TSB). When looking for a used Mk2 Audi TT, be sure to check the service history and engine...




ttforum.co.uk




Hoggy.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

See: https://atlanticmotorcar.com/casestudies/audi-engine-oil-consumption-correction/


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Others have posted links to the overall issue

Simple terms, few specific engine codes of 2L TFSI EA113 engines have 0.5mm undersized pistons from when they were built
BWA being the one found in an 8J TT and this leads to the excessive oil usage
The excessive figures Audi quote - something like 1L per 1000km? If not less distance - means you're extremely unlikely to get anyways warranty wise, although some have managed

Easiest 'DIY' solution is to swap to a 5W40 instead of 5W30 oil - especially if you plan on mapping the car - adding more boost & heat you will want the 40 weight regardless of oil consumption.


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

I got a Stage 1 BWA engine and the oil consumption is well within the tolerance, religiously requiring 600ml per 1,000 miles to bring it back to the half point on the stick between max and min. I drive it as you should (hard ) 

Mobil 1, 5w30. 77K miles on the clock. 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## hungrypin (6 d ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Some Audi 2 litre engines do use excessive amounts of oil due to piston ring design error. How many miles did you cover in those 2 months?
> Someone will be along with engine spec for those that use excessive oil, perhaps yours is one.
> Hoggy.


It was about 2000 miles I believe, it’s hard to believe, thanks for the help!


----------



## hungrypin (6 d ago)

Barr_end said:


> Others have posted links to the overall issue
> 
> Simple terms, few specific engine codes of 2L TFSI EA113 engines have 0.5mm undersized pistons from when they were built
> BWA being the one found in an 8J TT and this leads to the excessive oil usage
> ...


I’m hoping it’s not this tbh because it seems like an expensive fix, but don’t really wanna sell.
thanks, I think I’ll have a go at 5W40 oil hopefully it slows the issue


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

hungrypin said:


> It was about 2000 miles I believe, it’s hard to believe, thanks for the help!


Hi, By Audi standards the oil consumption doesn't appear to be that excessive, so I think you will have to keep checking the oil level more frequently.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, By Audi standards the oil consumption doesn't appear to be that excessive, so I think you will have to keep checking the oil level more frequently.
> Hoggy.


By no car manufacturer's standards. Basically all of them have a "high" tolerance for oil consumption. While car owners would like to think these are "high", car manufacturers say otherwise, virtually universally. The reason is simple. They know some engines are going to come out of the factory burning some oil, with some worse than others. Making these kind of oil consumption tolerances avoids carmakers from having to pay to rebuild engines after the fact...unless there's some legal action taken...

Early EA888 Gen 2 engines (but _not_ the ones in the TT, like CESA) were covered by a class action suit and subsequent warranty extension for excessive oil consumption, in Can/US at least. This entailed installing updated pistons. However pretty much all cars that would have been covered under that warranty extension are past the time and mileage allowance, which I think was something like 10 yrs and 120,000 mi (200,000km) or around that. One of my neighbours once had a 2010 or so A4 that he bought when it had high miles on it already. He didn't do his research  so he was adding oil to it all the time. He could have been covered but by the time he told me about the oil consumption and I told _him_ about the fact that there was a warranty extension, he was already well beyond the 200k kms Audi allowed ppl to make claims on so he was SOL--Audi didn't do anything for him so he just continued to add oil all the time and drove it until he had some severe engine problems* so he sold the car later as "needs engine" lol.

*I don't know exactly what those engine problems were because what the mechanic was telling him didn't make sense to me and I said he should pull some of the engine apart first, but nah he was just looking for a used engine until he decided it was better to just sell it as-is and buy another vehicle. That guy never listens to me about anything for whatever reason, so yeah...

For EA113 engines...many complained about oil consumption as well though I'm not personally aware of any warranty extension or TSB, etc. to resolve such an issue. Also given these engines are mostly a few years older than the EA888s, even if there was one, like the above it would have long lapsed/expired. If a previous owner was not covered nor made a claim, you're pretty screwed here even if there was a campaign. Of course YMMV in other countries where campaigns from Audi could have been different, along with any applicable laws surrounding such issues. Also sometimes if you bellyache enough, between a stealer and Audi they will agree to "goodwill" like half the repair cost even though the "repair cost" at a stealer is probably twice what you'd pay elsewhere anyway lol.

(Note that no such issue presented itself such to warrant any service campaign on non-VL "Gen 1" EA888s which some TTs have as well.)

Anyway as has been mentioned many times here, things to try before either giving up and selling or just begrudgingly continuing to add oil all the time, would be to try to decarbonise the piston rings with an oil flush or other method. Using some commonly available oil flush products, like the Liqui Moly stuff, are worth a shot.


----------

